# WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2006)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20061002/b_4.phtml


> Drahtlos ins Internet - ratlos, wenn plötzlich die Polizei vor der Tür steht. Ein ungeschütztes WLAN-Funknetz kann unangenehme Folgen haben. markt wollte wissen, was passieren kann, wenn der Nachbar mitsurft. Und wie man sich davor schützt.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass jedes zweite  WLAN unverschlüsselt  ist 
http://www.cb-computerservice.at/news/index.html
http://www.computeruniverse.net/tips/funknetzwerke.asp


> Ein Funknetz ist im Gegensatz zu einem Kabelnetz grundsätzlich offen für alle, die sich in dessen Reichweite aufhalten; also auch für Nachbarn und Leute mit bösen Absichten. Können Sie an der Grundstücksgrenze noch drahtlos surfen, können das meist auch die Nachbarn oder ein Hacker auf dem angrenzenden Parkplatz.
> 
> Handelt es sich dabei um Trittbrettsurfer, die einfach den für sie kostenlosen Internetzugang nutzen wollen, ist der Schaden noch relativ gering. Schlimmer ist es, wenn diese auf der Festplatte schnüffeln und womöglich sensible Daten wie Bankdaten und Kreditkarteninformationen stehlen.
> 
> Also heißt es: abschotten! Um Störenfriede wirksam fernhalten zu können, sollte man zu Hardware greifen, welche die Daten wirksam verschlüsseln und den Zugang zum Netz beschränken kann. Dazu sollte sie mindestens des WEP-Protokoll (Wired Equivalent Privacy) unterstützen, besser noch das WPA-Protokoll (WiFi Protected Access).


----------



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.kabeleins.de/doku_reportage/bizz/themen/07721/


> Von überall auf das Internet zugreifen können – die drahtlose Vernetzung boomt. Doch viele der W-LAN Netzwerke sind unverschlüsselt, ohne dass sich die Benutzer darüber bewusst sind.
> Für einen Computerexperten ist es ein Leichtes, diese Netzwerke aufzuspüren und auf diese Weise fremde Computer auszuspionieren.


http://www.teltarif.de/i/wlan-security.html
http://www.netzwerktotal.de/wlansicherheit.htm

PS: Nach Schätzungen sind fast die Hälfte aller WLAN-Verbindungen unverschlüsselt 
und damit schutzlos dem Angriff von Hackern ausgesetzt


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Mein Sohn wohnt und studiert in Heidelberg. Dort in der Innenstadt hat man nach seinen Angaben immer die Möglichkeit, sich aus mehreren WLAN eins, ganz easy, zum surfen auszusuchen.
So sparen die armen Studenten Geld


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wohnt und studiert in Heidelberg. Dort in
> der Innenstadt hat man nach seinen Angaben immer die Möglichkeit, sich aus
> mehreren WLAN eins, ganz easy, zum surfen auszusuchen.


kein Wunder, seit 2004 hat sich am Verhältnis nichts geändert, im Gegenteil es sind
 zahlenmäßig noch weit mehr
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48182


> 12.06*.2004 *10:38  Schwarz-Surfer in Funknetzen: Jedes zweite
> WLAN ist ungeschützt


Das Trittbrettsurfen wird zum Volkssport, solange nur auf fremder Flat gesurft 
wird, ist es vergleichsweise harmlos.
http://www.pcproblog.de/media_room/


> Strafen beim WLAN-Hacking oft nur in der Theorie
> 
> Das Eindringen in fremde Funknetze, sogenanntes War-Driving, ist zwar strafbar, den Tätern droht in der Praxis jedoch selten eine Strafverfolgung. Denn der Blick auf fremde Festplatten oder das Surfen auf Kosten anderer ist kaum nachzuweisen, berichtet die Computerzeitschrift PC Professionell (Heft 10/2005).


wenn auch rechtlich nicht ohne  Probleme für die unwissentlichen/unfreiwilligen  
"Hotspot" Betreiber, z.B.  wenn die Kripo vor der Tür steht...
  Gezielte Rechner-Suche > Wardriver 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/21773/0
die Grenzen zwischen noch legal und illegal sind dabei fließend

für die Leser aus Ö
http://www.kripo-online.at/krb/show_art.asp?id=931


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/83085/from/rss09
so kann´s gehen, wenn man das WLAN nicht verriegelt 


> Schwarz-Surfer bringt unbescholtenen Internetnutzer in Verdacht
> 
> Ein 63-jähriger Internetnutzer aus Nürnberg ist zu Unrecht in den Verdacht der Kriminalpolizei geraten, Erotik-Websites besucht zu haben, ohne die dafür fälligen Kosten zu bezahlen. Laut Mitteilung des Polizeipräsidiums Mittelfranken hatte der 63-Jährige kürzlich seinen Telefonanbieter gewechselt und einen WLAN-Router mit integriertem DSL-Modem erhalten. Da er per Netzwerkkabel ins Internet ging, hatte er die drahtlose Verbindung nie genutzt; sie blieb aber ohne sein Wissen weiter aktiv. Dies nutzte ein von der Polizei ermittelter 23-jähriger Tatverdächtiger aus, der ausschließlich offene und ungesicherte Funknetzwerke nutzte, um seine Verbindungen ins Internet aufzubauen.
> 
> Die Kriminalpolizei rät, offene Funknetzwerke unbedingt zu verschlüsseln, um nicht unbegründet ins Visier der Ermittler zu geraten. Hierzu solle nicht mehr die durch einen prinzipiellen Fehler unsichere WEP-Verschlüsselung, sondern die WPA- beziehungsweise die WPA2-Verschlüsselung aktiviert werden, da diese Hackerangriffen eher standhielten. Wenn das WLAN wegen einer Kabelverbindung nicht benötigt wird, solle diese Funktion im Router unbedingt deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.mdr.de/hier-ab-vier/rat_und_tat/4051347.html


> WLAN ist bei vielen Computern inzwischen die Tür zum Internet. An sich eine großartige Sache, denn lästige Kabelverbindungen fallen weg. Die Daten werden per Funk zwischen den Rechnern oder vom Rechner zum so genannten WLAN-Router übertragen. Diese Geräte ermöglichen auch den Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren Rechnern. Der Router wird gekauft, angeschlossen, und konfiguriert.
> 
> Doch rund 20 Prozent der WLAN-Netze in Deutschland funken unverschlüsselt. Entweder fehlt den Betreibern das technische Verständnis oder sie haben einfach vergessen, das System entsprechend abzusichern. Dadurch kann problemlos von außen eine Verbindung mit Ihrem Heimcomputer hergestellt werden. Das ist über eine Entfernung von etwa 250 Metern möglich.
> 
> ...


----------



## johinos (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Und die entgegengesetzte Initiative:  Fon - Einladung für Trittbrettsurfer. 

Interessant die Gegenleistung der  Fonera-Community: 
_Vielmehr geht es darum, daß man im Sinne der Fonera-Community ungenutzte Bandbreite untereinander tauscht. Man selbst gibt einen Teil seiner Bandbreite frei und darf sich dafür bei anderer Gelegenheit bei anderen Usern einklinken._

Allerdings mit Risiken.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Ähnliche Problematik
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84376


> WLAN-Fallen auf US-Flughäfen
> ...
> Dabei ist der sich als Access Point ausgebende Angreifer nicht aufs passive Lauschen beschränkt: Er kann den gesamten Datenverkehr seines Opfers filtern, nicht abgeschaltete Dateifreigaben ausforschen, dem Opfer gegenüber als Webproxy agieren und so Schadcode in aufgerufene Webseiten injizieren


----------



## TKprofi (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

wer sein privates WLAN nicht richtig sichert, ist selber schuld!  
wenn das WLAN mit der WPA 128bit verschlüsselung sichert und keine ungeliebten mitsurfer zu befürchten... 

unwissenheit nicht vor strafe schützt:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



TKprofi schrieb:


> wer sein privates WLAN nicht richtig sichert, ist selber schuld!
> wenn das WLAN mit der WPA 128bit verschlüsselung sichert und keine ungeliebten mitsurfer zu befürchten...
> 
> unwissenheit nicht vor strafe schützt:scherzkeks:


Naja. WEP ist nicht wirklich sicher und WPA kann noch nicht jeder WLAN-Router/Access Point (zumindest nicht in der PSK-Version).


----------



## TKprofi (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

@heiko

die gängigen WLAN router sei es von DLINK, NETGEAR, SPHAIRON,ZYXEL usw. unterstützen WPA-PSK.

glaube eher das das problem bei der unwissenheit der nutzer liegt, wie man so einen router richtig konfiguriert und sichert :roll:


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Heiko schrieb:


> WEP ist nicht wirklich sicher und WPA kann noch nicht jeder WLAN-Router.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann basiert WPA auf WEP. Empfohlen wird deshalb WPA2:


> WPA enthält die Architektur von WEP, bringt jedoch zusätzlichen Schutz durch dynamische Schlüssel....
> In WPA2 wurde nicht nur der vollständige 802.11i-Standard umgesetzt, sondern es nutzt auch einen anderen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus: AES


Und weiter heißt es, womit Heiko´s Hinweis unterstützt wird:





> Hierbei ist zu erwähnen, dass WPA-fähige Geräte, die AES beherrschen, nicht unbedingt WPA2 unterstützen.


Deshalb finde ich diese Tatsache unverantwortlich von den Herstellern:





TKprofi schrieb:


> ...glaube eher das das problem bei der unwissenheit der nutzer liegt, wie man so einen router richtig konfiguriert und sichert.


Bei meinem neuen Fritz-WLAN-Fon kann der Nutzer alle drei Verschlüselungsformen oder auch keine anwenden. Nur welcher Nutzer weiß eigentlich, was er anwenden soll?


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nur welcher Nutzer weiß eigentlich, was er anwenden soll?


Kaum einer und vielen ists egal.
Was dazu kommt: ich hab in den letzten Jahren einige WLANs einrichten müssen. So richtig spannend wirds, wenn man Komponenten von verschiedenen Herstellern mixt. Ich hatte einen Fall, da blieb - trotz anderslautender Versicherung vom Hersteller - nur eine MAC-Sperre übrig weil die Dinger zu nix anderem zu überreden waren wenn man wollte, dass das Netz auch wirklich funktioniert.
Ein anderes - positives - Beispiel: ich hab letzte Woche einen WLAN-Router von der DTAG eingerichtet, der war von Anfang an verschlüsselt konfiguriert.


----------



## eug3n (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Ich habe zuhause sowohl WPA, als auch WPA2 aktiviert. WPA brauche ich, um mit meinem Pocket PC surfen zu können (z.B. AvantGo u. ä. synchronisieren), mein Pocket PC kann leider max. WPA-PSK.
WPA2 wird bei mir für den zweiten Rechner eingesetzt. Aber irgendwie zweifle ich, inwieweit es Sinn macht, WPA2 zusätzlich zu aktivieren, wenn ich WPA bereits nutze. Wenn ein Hacker die Wahl hat, WPA oder WPA2 zu hacken, wird er höchstwahrscheinlich zu WPA tendieren, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



eug3n schrieb:


> Ich habe zuhause sowohl WPA, als auch WPA2 aktiviert. WPA brauche ich, um mit meinem Pocket PC surfen zu können (z.B. AvantGo u. ä. synchronisieren), mein Pocket PC kann leider max. WPA-PSK.
> WPA2 wird bei mir für den zweiten Rechner eingesetzt. Aber irgendwie zweifle ich, inwieweit es Sinn macht, WPA2 zusätzlich zu aktivieren, wenn ich WPA bereits nutze. Wenn ein Hacker die Wahl hat, WPA oder WPA2 zu hacken, wird er höchstwahrscheinlich zu WPA tendieren, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


Sehe ich genauso.
Wenn zwei Alternativen nutzbar sind, ist das Gesamtsystem höchstens so sicher wie die "schlechtere" Alternative.
Das ist die Theorie des schwächsten Glieds.


----------



## technofreak (4 April 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87874/from/rss09


> WEP-Verschlüsselung von WLANs in unter einer Minute geknackt


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/76435/


> orscher der TU Darmstadt haben ein verbessertes Verfahren zum Knacken der 128-Bit-Verschlüsselung von WEP-gesicherten Funknetzwerken entwickelt. Damit schaffen sie die Ermittlung des Schlüssels in weniger als 60 Sekunden.


----------



## jupp11 (20 April 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,478544,00.html


> Unterwegs per Notebook die E-Mails abzurufen ist praktisch - aber auch
> sehr unsicher. Kinderleicht lassen sich Passwörter und Briefe ausspionieren.


Alptraum für den Normalverbraucher, Wunschtraum  für den Innenminister...


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,478544,00.html
> 
> Alptraum für den Normalverbraucher, Wunschtraum  für den Innenminister...


Die von Dir zitierte Aussage ist wesentlich zu undifferenziert. Es gibt mittlerweile Protokollerweiterungen, die die verschlüsselte Übertragung von E-Mails ermöglichen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 April 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

sorry, vergass die Ironietags...

PS: Im Spiegelartikel wird  ausführlich  darauf hingewiesen, dass verschlüsselt werden sollte,
 aber aus Bequemlichkeit nicht gemacht wird


			
				Spon schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den meisten Mail-Programmen müssten die Nutzer lediglich die sogenannte SSL-Verschlüsselung aktivieren; nach wenigen Klicks wären Daten, die auf Websites eingegeben und gemailt werden, auch im W-Lan-Café einigermaßen sicher.


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



jupp11 schrieb:


> sorry, vergass die Ironietags...
> 
> PS: Im Spiegelartikel wird  ausführlich  darauf hingewiesen, dass verschlüsselt werden sollte,
> aber aus Bequemlichkeit nicht gemacht wird


Schon klar, ich wollte das aber nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen. Nicht alle lesen auch den Artikel.


----------



## Kai Wagner (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Hallo,

wie sieht eigentlich die Rechtslage aus, wenn z.B. der 60 jährige Rentner nur eine WEP-Verschlüsselung (Hardware unterstützt kein WPA / kein Geld für neuen AP / Unwissenheit) eingerichtet hat, die Verschlüsselung geknackt wird und im Anschluss Straftaten verübt werden?

Danke und Gruß,

Kai


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

...zuerst mal schlecht für den Anschlussinhaber, da man mit der IP nur ihn ermitteln kann, der Sachverhalt aber noch längst nicht geklärt ist. Also versuchen Strafverfolger be- und entlastendes Material zu sammeln, wozu auch die Sicherstellung des/der Computer und des Verbindungsgerätes von dem Anschlussinhaber gehören kann. Wenn eine Verschlüsselung drauf ist (egal ob WEP, WAP oder WAP2), dann richtet sich der erste Anschein auch weiter gegen den Anschlussinhaber und die Behauptung, dass die Verschlüsselung geknackt worden sei, stellt sich zumeist als Schutzbeahuptung heraus. Aber sowohl gegen den Anschlussinhaber als auch für ihn, muss gerichtsverwertbar bewiesen werden, was Sache ist.

Zivil, also z. B. bei illegalem Fliesharing, bei dem der Anschluss des Inhabers genutzt wurde, sehen die forderungsstellenden Sozietäten nicht selten eine Mitstörerhaftung des Anschlussinhabers, welcher aber das LG Mannheim z. B. bereits widersprochen hat. Auch hier kann nicht der erste Anschein zu einer Belastung eines (nahezu) unbeteiligten führen, wohin gegen den eigentlichen Verursacher kein Kraut gewachsen ist.

Die auf das Verbindungsgerät zugreifende MAC-Adresse des tatsächlichen Nutzers muss einem Gerät zuzuweisen sein. Wenn der "Nachbar" aber unbekannt ist, steht es in keinem Verhältnis, alle Nutzer in der Gegend um den Anschlussinhaber irgendwelchen Maßnahmen zu unterwerfen - das wird auch niemals gemacht, es sei denn es geht um die innere Sicherheit oder Kapitaldelikte.


----------



## eicher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

mhh, irgendwie ging jetzt nicht für mich heraus ob es nun illegal ist wenn man über ein offenes Wlan netz surft das keinerlei verschlüsselung hat?
Im moment haben wir seit 1 woche kein Internet aber ich habe ein Wlan-Netz gefunden das keine verschlüsselung hat (worüber ich auch diese nachricht geschrieben habe), habe ich mich bereits jetzt schon strafbar gemacht?

danke für die antwort, per email wäre sehr gut

mfg
eicher


----------



## johinos (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Strafbar sein könnte das Ganze höchstens wegen Computerbetruges, wenn dem rechtmäßigen Nutzer dadurch erhöhte Kosten entstehen, er also keine Flatrate sondern Zeit- oder Volumentarif hat. Andere Straftaten kommen nicht in Frage.

Die herrschende Meinung sieht allerdings keine Strafbarkeit, wenn ein ungesichertes WLAN genutzt wird, z. B.:
http://mediendelikte.de/phaenomene.htm


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Kai Wagner schrieb:


> ....wenn z.B. ... nur eine WEP-Verschlüsselung  eingerichtet hat, die Verschlüsselung geknackt wird und im Anschluss Straftaten verübt werden?





eicher schrieb:


> .... ich habe ein Wlan-Netz gefunden das keine verschlüsselung hat, habe ich mich bereits jetzt schon strafbar gemacht?




Was soll die Fragerei? Zu 1. ist Computerbetrug, wie Johinos schon bemerkte und zu 2. ist wahrscheinlich nix, wenn Flat. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass jede Art der Fremdnutzung auch einen strafbaren Tatbestand in sich bürgen  könnte, insbesondere dann, wenn einer strafbare Handlungen über den Zugang vollzieht.


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,497684,00.html


> Drahtlose Netzwerke für den Hausgebrauch werden mit großem
> Aufwand beworben und sind entsprechend populär. Das sollte sich ändern,
> wenn es nach der Bundesregierung geht: W-Lan-Netze in Privathaushalten
> sollten vermieden werden, heißt es in einer Antwort der Regierung auf eine
> ...


http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/061/1606117.pdf
bin erstmal  sprachlos...
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,496623,00.html


> Elektrosmog-Sensible können sogar dann Beschwerden im Umkreis
> von Handysendern spüren, wenn der Sender ausgeschaltet ist. Zwar sind
> bisher keine medizinischen Folgen von Mobilfunk-Feldern bekannt, doch
> britische Forscher fanden heraus: Allein die Furcht davor wirkt wie ein
> Placebo.


----------



## Wembley (1 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



> Elektrosmog-Sensible können sogar dann Beschwerden im Umkreis
> von Handysendern spüren, wenn der Sender ausgeschaltet ist. Zwar sind
> bisher keine medizinischen Folgen von Mobilfunk-Feldern bekannt, doch
> britische Forscher fanden heraus: Allein die Furcht davor wirkt wie ein
> Placebo.


Ja, es gab auch einmal so einen Fall in einem Tiroler Dorf. Kaum wurde ein Handymasten aufgestellt, kriegten manche Nachbarn schon alle möglichen Zustände. Nur: Der Handymasten war noch gar nicht aktiviert............

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## johinos (2 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Bundesregierung empfiehlt allgemein, die persönliche Strahlenexposition durch hochfrequente elektromagnetische Felder so gering wie möglich zu halten,...


Eine Binsenweisheit. Wird weder Verbraucher noch Hersteller beeindrucken, ähnlich wie die Aufforderung zum Nichtrauchen oder weniger Auto zu fahren. Blick in die Werbung: Kabelgebundene Telefone sind so ziemlich die Ausnahme. 

Die Empfehlung hört sich eher wie eine politisch korrekte Antwort an: Ich nehme Dich (grüner) Fragesteller ernst, aber sonst keine tatsächliche Relevanz.


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



johinos schrieb:


> Blick in die Werbung: Kabelgebundene Telefone sind so ziemlich die Ausnahme. .



Und eben im Supermarkt/PC-Shop:  Funk-Tastatur, Funk-Maus, Funk-Türklingel,
 Funk-Toröffner und, und, und....


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ja, es gab auch einmal so einen Fall in einem Tiroler Dorf. Kaum wurde ein Handymasten aufgestellt, kriegten manche Nachbarn schon alle möglichen Zustände. Nur: Der Handymasten war noch gar nicht aktiviert............


eben  in ARD EinsExtra genau dasselbe. Kaum  war der Mast aufgebaut,  bekamen 
 Anwohner unerträgliche  Kopfschmerzen. Die  Anlage war noch gar nicht eingeschaltet...
http://www.ard-digital.de/programmvorschau/sendung.php?eventID=88942606


> Eine Familie verlässt ihr Haus, ein Unternehmer schläft nur noch im Keller, eine Physiotherapeutin lässt die Wände ihrer Praxis mit Metallgittern abschirmen. Die Angst vor der Mobilfunkstrahlung ist allgegenwärtig.


Rational läßt sich nicht argumentieren. Hysterische Angst ist immer irrational.


----------



## A John (4 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,497684,00.html
> 
> http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/061/1606117.pdf
> bin erstmal  sprachlos...
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,496623,00.html


In Sachen WLAN geht es der Regierung offensichtlich nicht um die Strahlenbelastung oder gesundheitliche Belastung.
Nach dem Motto, "was nicht kontrollierbar ist wird verboten", arbeiten die IMO auf ein Verbot öffentlicher WLANs hin. Vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich jemand in dem Haufen, der einen IQ über Zimmertemperatur hat.
Der hat es u.U begriffen, dass man über öffentliche (offene) WLANS z.B. auch Anschlags- und Bombenbaupläne verschicken kann.


----------



## drboe (6 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



A John schrieb:


> In Sachen WLAN geht es der Regierung offensichtlich nicht um die Strahlenbelastung oder gesundheitliche Belastung.
> Nach dem Motto, "was nicht kontrollierbar ist wird verboten", arbeiten die IMO auf ein Verbot öffentlicher WLANs hin. Vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich jemand in dem Haufen, der einen IQ über Zimmertemperatur hat.
> Der hat es u.U begriffen, dass man über öffentliche (offene) WLANS z.B. auch Anschlags- und Bombenbaupläne verschicken kann.


Ich verstehe nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst. Auf eine unnötige, weil vermeidbare Strahlenbelastung mit den Worten hinzuweisen: _Die Bundesregierung empfiehlt allgemein, die persönliche Strahlenexposition durch hochfrequente elektromagnetische Felder so gering wie möglich zu halten, d. h. herkömmliche Kabelverbindungen zu bevorzugen, wenn auf den Einsatz von funkgestützten Lösungen verzichtet werden kann."_ ist ja inhaltlich wohl nicht zu kritisieren. Der Rat lautet doch schlicht: ein Ethernetkabel ist nicht nur billiger als ein WLAN-Router, es führt auch zu einer geringeren Belastung. Das ist wahr, völlig unabhängig davon, ob man diese Belastung für gesundheitsgefährlich hält oder nicht.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Deinen Überlegungen zielt die Regierungsaussage/Empfehlung m. E. gar nicht auf öffentliche WLANs, denen man mit einer anderen Lizenzpolitik locker zu Leibe rücken könnte, wenn man es denn wollte, sondern auf private Anwender. Dass es daneben Mobilfunksysteme gibt, bei denen man vor dem flächendeckenden Ausbau niemals entsprechende Überlegungen  angestellt hat, ist daher m. E. wesentlich stärker angreifbar. Dass die Debatte darum nicht immer mit Fakten geführt wird, kann man m. E. sowohl denen nachsagen, die eine Gefahr für ihre Gesundheit sehen, als auch denen, die solche völlig ausschliessen. Schließlich geht es um massive wirtschaftliche Interessen. Beispiele, wo eben dies zur Unterdrückung unbequemer Wahrheiten führt, gibt es wahrlich genug. Und das ist Wasser auf die Mühlen derjenigen, die in jeder Antenne einen direkten Angriff auf ihre Gesundheit sehen (wollen). Der Spiegel nennt diese "Elektrosmog-Sensiblen" _ängstlich_. U. U. sind die, die es besser wissen könnten, aber weniger _wissenschaftlich_, dafür um so mehr _käuflich_. Wer will das entscheiden?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reinhard (8 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Im übrigen kann man ja selber die Strahlung gering halten indem man WLAN-Karten mit externer Antenne benutzt (statt USB-WLAN-Sticks) und die Sendeleistung von Router und Karten auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Reinhard schrieb:


> ...die Sendeleistung von Router und Karten auf ein Minimum reduziert.


...könnte den Nachteil haben, dass ab und an kein Empfang ist, wenn mal einer durchs Zimmer geht.


----------



## Reinhard (8 August 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Richtig.
Deshalb habe ich die Leistung auch schrittweise nur soweit reduziert, dass die Verbindung dabei auch stabil blieb. Mit der Signalstärkeanzeige im Netzwerkstatus läßt sich das auch ganz gut verfolgen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95956


> c't magazin.tv: Trügerische Sicherheit im Funknetz
> Vor einiger Zeit hat das c't magazin eine erste Stichprobe gemacht: Ausgerüstet mit Notebook und Funknetzzugang ist die Redaktion durch die Innenstadt von Hannover gefahren und hat ungeschützte Drahtlosnetzwerke gesucht – und gefunden. Inzwischen *sind die allermeisten Netze zwar geschützt, die Sicherungen aber leicht zu knacken. *In einem zweiten Versuch haben zwei Sicherheitsexperten ein ganz normales Bürohochhaus untersucht: Die Funknetze dort waren zwar alle verschlüsselt, in Minutenschnelle aber war der Code geknackt, der Zugang in Firmennetze frei.


----------



## Obi-Wan (11 November 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Ich hätte da gerne mal einen kleinen Rat - mit wLans kenne ich mich nicht ganz so aus. 

Wie kann ich mein WLan noch besser schützen als im Moment? - Sofern das überhaupt geht.

Momentan ist das WLan so geschützt:

- WPA2 AES 
- 21 stelliger WLAN Schlüssel bestehend aus Klein/Großbuchstaben Sonderzeichen und Zahlen
- SSID wird nicht übertragen
- Sperre für Mac-Adresse

Wer die Ironie findet, darf sie Behalten *g


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mein WLan noch besser schützen als im Moment?


Vor wem und vor was? Scheint mir, dass du mit deinen Einstellungen bereits hinreichend vor den üblichen Gefahren der Fremdnutzung deiner Verbindung geschützt bist.


----------



## saarschwenker (17 November 2007)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Stimmt, so ists doch gut geschützt...ich fahre übrigens mit auto und laptop rum und mache personen und firmen auf solche lücken aufmerksam. bei bedarf schließe ich diese lücken, nein nicht gegen geld für mich....ich sammele spenden für eine KiTa die kein dsl bekommen können (keine freien ports mehr) aber ein nachbar würde sein wlan teilen...dazu möchte ich eine richtfunk wlan strecke aufbauen, aber die hardware ist für die kita zu teuer...so mache ich mein hobby, das wardriven zu spenden für die kita...:-D


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101364


> Wenn Nachbars WLAN-Router zum Angriff bläst


mal was Neues, nicht Nassauer sondern (zerstörerischer) Einbrecher


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ja, es gab auch einmal so einen Fall in einem Tiroler Dorf. Kaum wurde ein Handymasten aufgestellt, kriegten manche Nachbarn schon alle möglichen Zustände. Nur: Der Handymasten war noch gar nicht aktiviert............


es war sogar angeblich schädlich, wenn es gar keine Sendeanlage gab...
heise online - 03.11.08 - Krebs-Studie: Mobilfunkkritiker räumt Fehler ein


> Der Rechtsstreit um einen nicht existenten, aber angeblich Krebs auslösenden Mobilfunksender in Österreich ist beigelegt. Der Salzburger Mobilfunk- und WLAN-Gegner und Umweltmediziner Dr. Gerd Oberfeld hat zur Kenntnis genommen, dass es an dem von ihm untersuchten Standort im steirischen Hausmanstätten nie eine C-Netz-Sendeanlage gegeben hat. Oberfeld hatte Anfang des Jahres eine Langzeitstudie (1984 bis 1997) veröffentlicht, die in österreichischen Medien mit Schlagzeilen wie "Handymasten verursachen Krebs" rezipiert wurde. In der Studie wurde ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko bei Anwohnern einer österreichischen C-Netz-Mobilfunkanlage (NMT 450 MHz) festgestellt.
> *Tatsächlich gab es an dem Standort aber gar keine solche Sendeanlage.*


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Mein W-Lan ist klarerweise verschlüsselt. Hab irgendeinen langen wirren Zahlen-Buchstaben-Sonderzeichen code und noch einiges anderes. Desweiteren habe ist der router so eingestellt, das ich auf einen Knopf drücken muß, wenn sich versucht ein neuer Rechner einzuwählen.

Eine Freundin von mir ärgert sich, das ich sie nicht via W-Lan ins Internet lasse. Ich weiß nur, das sie ihr W-Lan Netz in Wien nicht verschlüsselt hat.

Seit neuesten bekomme ich wenn ich bei uns im Geschäft sitze, ide Meldung das da ein offenes W-Lan ist. Hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert, bis ich rausgefunden habe wer es ist. Als ich es ihr sagte meinte sie, das es ihr egal ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Als ich es ihr sagte meinte sie, das es ihr egal ist.


spätestens wenn die Polizei vor der Tür steht, weil sich jemand über ihr WLAN kriminell  betätigt, 
wird es ihr nicht mehr egal sein.


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Das habe ich ihr auch gesagt. Wenn sie daheim ist, ist sie fast rund um die Uhr online. Sie meinte auch zu mir:  "Kannst ruhig über meine Verbindung online gehen"

Ich muß sagen ich habe eigentlich hier im Geschäft kein Internet, bin aber, wenn ich mal Lust habe via dem "Steckdose - Lan" online. Geht wirklich gut hier, und das obwohl wir 2 getrennte Stromnetze haben 
Nur bin ich mirda nicht sicher, könnte da ein Nachbar, wenn er auch so einen Adapter hat mein Internet benutzen? [bin da ganz selten online, und wenn von 15:00 - 18:00]

Noch krasser ist es in Amerika, da bekommt man überall ein W-Lan. In den meisten Hotels ist es offen. Witzig war, in den 2 billigsten Motels [meine wirklich billig] wo wir gewohnt haben, mußten wir zur Rezeption gehen und den Netzwerkschlüssel beantragen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

WinFuture.de - WLANs potenziell lohnendes Angriffsziel für Würmer


> WLANs potenziell lohnendes Angriffsziel für Würmer
> 
> Nach Angaben von Sicherheitsexperten stellt die schnell zunehmende Zahl an WLANs ein gewichtiges Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Spezielle Würmer können sich über die drahtlosen Netze sehr schnell verbreiten.
> 
> Das Risiko liegt in möglichen Sicherheitslücken in der Firmware von WLAN-Routern verborgen, heißt es in einer Untersuchung, die von einer internationalen Forschergruppe unter dem Dach der National Academy of Sciences aus den USA durchgeführt wurde.


Fortsetzung im Artikel


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Sondereinsatzkommando stürmt die falsche Wohnung - spickmich.de
SEK stürmt falsche Wohnung - Offenes WLAN war schuld


> SEK stürmt falsche Wohnung - Offenes WLAN war schuld



http://www.heise.de/security/Ungesichertes-WLAN-fuehrt-zu-Polizei-Besuch--/news/meldung/142658


----------



## Schnee (29 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Bestimmt auch aus Unwissenheit. Tja, ich gehöre wohl auch zu den Unwissenden und würde sehr gerne wissen, wie und wo ich in meinem mail- Programm die SSL Verschlüsselung aktivieren kann??
Und wie kann ich in meinem Rooter deaktivieren dass andere mitsurfen? Ich gehe per Kabel ins Internet und habe jetzt bei euch erst erfahren, dass andere mit WLan mitsurfen können.

​


jupp11 schrieb:


> sorry, vergass die Ironietags...
> 
> PS: Im Spiegelartikel wird  ausführlich  darauf hingewiesen, dass verschlüsselt werden sollte,
> aber aus Bequemlichkeit nicht gemacht wird


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Schnee schrieb:


> Ich gehe per Kabel ins Internet und habe jetzt bei euch erst erfahren, dass andere mit WLan mitsurfen können.


In der Regel haben die Router in ihrem Konfigurationsprogramm die Option WLAN ein- oder ausschalten zu können. Manche Geräte verfügen über einen extra Schalter im Gehäuse. Falls du eine FRITZ!box hast, kann ich dir eher noch weiter helfen, bei anderen Geräten muss ich passen.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Router in ihrem Konfigurationsprogramm die Option WLAN ein- oder ausschalten zu können


Beim Fritz sieht das so aus:


----------



## Heikeline (30 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Router zusätzlich folgendermaßen gesichert. Im IP-Adresspool, der hinten immer mit 100 endet habe ich nur 2 IP´s zugelassen. Also meinen PC und den Laptop, die letzte IP-Adresse endet also mit 102, hat man mehrere Geräte, dann dementsprechend den Pool erweitern. Außerdem habe ich in der MAC-Filterfunktion die MAC-Adressen unserer Rechner eingegeben. Somit kann sich kein anderer einklinken.


Gruß
Heike


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, nur:
- MAC-Adressen sind fälschbar
- manuell kann man auch andere IP-Adressen einrichten. Der Router vergibt nur keine automatisch.


----------



## Heikeline (30 August 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Danke Heiko, wieder was dazu gelernt. Aber ich denke, besser als nichts. Man muss halt alles versuchen, um das Mitsurfen so schwierig wie möglich zu machen.


Gruß
Heike


----------



## Schnee (3 September 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Reducal schrieb:


> Beim Fritz sieht das so aus:



Ja, ich habe eine fritzbox. Danke für die Information. :-D


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*



Heikeline schrieb:


> Danke Heiko, wieder was dazu gelernt. Aber ich denke, besser als nichts. Man muss halt alles versuchen, um das Mitsurfen so schwierig wie möglich zu machen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Heike


Das ist allerdings richtig.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Hallo ,  Man sollte seine ssid wechseln  z. B.  Vk6s-Hn7!_OP  ( Buchstaben , Zahlen , Satzzeichen beliebig austauschen )  Die Wlanverschlüsselung sollte so aussehen  z.B.  Be;Oc79.Axi:U5y§&=jLd1,@
( Buchstaben, Zahlen , Satzzeichen beliebig austauschen )   15-20 zeichen sollte es schon sein .  

Auf keinen Fall so was wie " Liebling " 123456, Namen , oder leicht zu eratende Wörter 

Viele Grüße ,


----------



## Icebear77 (27 April 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fritzbox und suche hier Tips, wie ich meine Box einstellen soll, damit keine dunklen Gestalten einfachen Zugriff kriegen.

Ich habe ein langes PW eingerichtet, jedoch seh ich grad, dass ich dieses Wohl abändern muss. Was ist, wenn ich so ein kompliziertes PW nehmen, es aber später nicht mehr weiss, oder das auf Papier geschriebene nicht mehr finde?

Zudem habe ich eine zeitliche Begrenzung eingestellt, so dass die Box nur bis, sagen wir mal, 23 Uhr "aktiv" ist. Bringt mir diese Einstellung überhaupt was?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße

Ice


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Es gibt verschiedene Taktiken, sich möglichst komplexe Passwörter merken zu können. Dazu hilft Dir Dr. Google weiter.
Nach meiner Kenntnis kann die WLAN-Funktion Box nach Aktivierung der Nachtschaltung von außen (also übers Funknetz) nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden.
Das geht nur über einen Knopf an der Box oder über ein an der Box angemeldetes/angeschlossenes Telefon.


----------



## Icebear77 (27 April 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Ok danke, werde mir mal den Dr. Google angucken.

Was die Nachtschaltung anbelangt, ich habe da weder eine Knopf, noch "akvitier" ich das über das Telefon. Da ist einfach eine Einstellung in der Box, die über die Software der Box konfiguriert werden kann. Reicht das aus?


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Mit der Schaltung hast Du Recht.
Wenn Du aber während der Nachtphase doch WLAN nutzen willst, musst Du das per Button oder Kurzwahl aktivieren.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Schwarzfahrer in Ihrem W-LAN - Wer haftet für Missbrauch und Urheberrechtsverstöße? - Online lernen bei akademie.de


> Schwarzfahrer in Ihrem W-LAN - Wer haftet für Missbrauch und Urheberrechtsverstöße?


Westerwälder Ehepaare werden Opfer von Internet-Betrugsmasche - Lokal F - Rhein-Zeitung


> Mindestens drei Ehepaare aus dem Raum Eitelborn und Neuhäusel sind Opfer einer raffinierten Betrugsmasche im Internet geworden. Sie sollen hohe Summen an Rechtsanwaltskanzleien aus ganz Deutschland zahlen, weil über ihren Funk-Anschluss illegal Musiktitel heruntergeladen und anschließend verbreitet wurden.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Paßt hier hin oder auch zu technofreaks Meldung >>> hier <<< die sich auf diesen Artikel im Spiegel bezieht >>> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,694452,00.html

Da stellt sich mir aber ganz heftig die Frage wie es beurteilt werden wird ob oder ab wann eine Verschlüsselung als "ausreichend" angesehen wird.
Heutzutage ist doch ein WLAN quasi schon Allgemeingut, die Verständlichkeit der Installationsanweisungen aber bei weitem noch nicht.
Oder die alten WEP Verschlüsselungen. Wie weit wird die Pflicht gehen daß sich der Nutzer informieren muß ob sein Anschluß den gesetzlichen Regeln genügt? Muß der Provider dann seine Kunden regelmäßig von gesetzlichen Änderungen in Kenntnis setzen? Oder ist der Kunde verpflichtet sich über Fachzeitungen auf dem Laufenden zu halten ...
Ich meine - das kann noch heiter werden ...
Da stelle ich mir nur jemand wie meinen Senior vor der mit 75 zwar im Internet surft aber von der restlichen Technik keine Ahnung hat. Dem habe ich das Teil zwar eingerichtet, irgendwann hat ihm was nicht funktioniert und er hat sich soweit durch die Menüs gewühlt und das Ding  resettet daß es offen war wie ein Scheunentor nur mit einem 4-stelligen PW und WEP gesichert. Jetzt ists wieder dicht (aber für wie lange ...)


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Stand der Technik sind WPA/WPA2.
Die neuen Router sind in der Regel schon mit komplexen Schlüsseln grundverschlüsselt (was auch gut so ist).
Ich bin mit den gerichtlichen Entscheidungen nicht ganz glücklich, es scheint aber so festzustehen.
Ich vergleiche das manchmal mit einem Haus, in das jemand einbricht, der dann vom dort installierten Telefon aus jemanden beleidigt und bedroht. Dafür wird dann der Hausbesitzer bestraft, weil er ein altes Schloß installiert hat...


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Der Vergleich mit dem Haus ist gut 
Bleiben wir dabei. Es renoviert einer das Haus und kauft im Baumarkt einen "Sicherheitsschließzylinder" und erwischt einen leicht knackbaren.
vgl. er will die Standardeinstellungen des Routers "sicherer" machen weil er irgendwo mal gehört hat man soll die Standardeinstellungen modifizieren und macht da einen Fehler.
Wieviel Fachwissen wird da wohl einem unbedarften Nutzer zuzumuten sein?
Da hat sich einer wie mein Vater vor einiger Zeit DSL besorgt und hat noch einen Router mit WEP. Wird er gezwungen den auszutauschen oder besser - woher soll er 

a) wissen daß sein Teil WEP und nicht WPA2 hat und 
b) daß WEP eben das alte Buntbartschloß ist

Der benutzt das wie eine Waschmaschine bei der ihm auch egal ist wie es innen aussieht und funktioniert
Oder ist einem Autobesitzer von der Kasko zuzumuten eine neue Elektronik einzubauen wenn die Klaumafia das System der Wegfahrsperre geknackt hat?
Oder Hardcorefall: Nachbar von mir, WLAN in Standardeinstellungen, SSID nicht geändert (darüber Hersteller identifizierbar) und Zugangskennung noch auf Werkseinstellungen. Es hat mich gejuckt und tatsächlich ...
Habs ihm dann sofort gesagt und der fiel aus allen Wolken "Ich hab doch ein Paßwort ..."
Das wird noch interessante Urteile geben...


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Nö, wird es nicht. Weil das meiste außergerichtlich geregelt wird.


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

heise online - Freies Netz für Alle [Update]


> Mit der bis zum 24. Februar offenen Petition möchte Hauptpetent S.  M. Rechtssicherheit für das Betreiben offener WLANs schaffen. In der jetzt freigeschalteten ePetition fordert er, "Der Deutsche Bundestag möge beschließen, mittels eindeutiger Rechtsnorm den Betrieb von ungeschützten unentgeltlichen Zugängen zu kabellosen Netzwerken (nachfolgend WLAN) zu erlauben und damit private Internetzugänge Dritten zur Verfügung zu stellen“.


Wie stellt er sich denn das vor? Der Bundestag und eindeutige Rechtsnorm?
 Ein größeren Widerspruch kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: WLAN-Funknetz: Einfallstor für Trittbrettsurfer*

Spannende Rechtsfälle aus dem Alltag - Mein gutes Recht - WDR Fernsehen


> Geknackte W-Lanverbindung
> Familie Asbeck hat einen Internetzugang. Den nutzt sie nur zum Surfen und Emailverkeh und nicht für Musik – downloads. Doch plötzlich flattert ein Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei ins Haus. Der Vorwurf: Familie Asbeck hat Musik zum Herunterladen angeboten. Und das sei verboten! Ein Hacker muss sich in das Netzwerk der Asbecks eingeklinkt und dann die Musikdateien angeboten haben. Laut Gesetz sind die Asbecks damit Hehler. Ihre Ware Musiktitel... Die Mahnung landet bei Asbecks im Briefkasten und es kommt noch schlimmer: Die eigene Unschuld lässt sich kaum beweisen.


----------

